# Mounting FERNS



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi all,

Just curious how some of you mount epiphytic ferns ?

I know with broms, when Id recieve them and they were planted in soil , Id just cut all the roots off and theyd grow new ones.
But ferns is a new ballgame for me.. I was thinking of washing all the soil away and mounting them in sphagnum moss > ? <

How do you do it ?

Thanks, -Jeremiah


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

It would help to know what ferns species you are referring to.


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

A number of them from Tropiflora: 

1. Davallia fejeensis 'Plumosa' ‘Lacy Hare's Foot Fern’

2. Microgramma lycopodioides 

3. Microsorum thailandicum ’Oil Fern’


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Your approach for 1 and 2 should work fine. I'm surprised that Microgramma lycopodioides (I would like to see a picture of this one) has a root ball at all. If you have cuttings with not many roots you can just attach them to whatever you are mounting them to. If the humidity is really high they don't need mush to put roots into. 

I have never grown the Microsorum mounted but I suspect your approach would work.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I would like to see a picture of Microgramma lycopodioides as well. Most places that sell this fern have it misidentified and I'm still curious as to what the real lycopodioides looks like.


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Harry, 

Here is a pic of the Microgramma lycopodioides : http://www.tropiflora.com/creport/cr18-1/4257-2.jpg

For some size reference the plants are in 2inch netlike pots.

These ferns will be planted amongst small broms for some new pumilio tanks Im setting up. I will be doing a construction journal so keep your eyes peeled !


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Michael,

Not sure if this is the real Microgramma lycopodioides. Tropiflora describes it " A creeping epiphytic fern with a slender, many branching rhizome, covered with rusty-brown scales and simple fronds that are thin and papery, about 2in long. Makes a superior hanging basket plant and will grow well mounted. Easy to grow, keep slightly moist but not wet. Nice specimens in 2in net pots, 
$6.00"


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

If the viens in the fronds are not very distinctive then this is most likely another species. Looks like M nitida to me.


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

Harry, I agree. I bought one from them and fronds are about 4+ inches long. A nice plant however incorrectly labeled. Robert


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I thought I'd post what I have as M. lycopodioides... Does this seem accurate?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Antone, this looks more like it. It would take an examination of the pollen and rhizome scales to tell for sure. Did this one come from someone on this list?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

No, it sure didn't. This is from a Botanical Garden whom will remain nameless.


----------

